# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκούπα Philips αυξομειώνει μόνη της

## survivor73

Έχω μια Philips 1600 watt(15ετων περίπου) που αυξομειώνει μόνη της στροφές. Έπεσε κάποια στιγμή τελείως σε στροφές την άνοιξα και άλλαξα καρβουνακια που ήταν τελειωμένα το ένα ειδικά μέχρι συρματάκι. Τα καρβουνακια που έβαλα για σχεδόν δύο δέκατα δεν χωρούσαν στις βάσεις και τα έξυσα λίγο για να περνάνε ελεύθερα. Σίγουρα δεν ήταν τα δικά της γιατί είχαν και άλλο τρόπο που αγκιστρωναν στη βάση. Ένωσα και τα καλώδια από το ρυθμιστή στροφών αλλά και πάλι αυξομειώνει μόνη της στροφές και δεν έχει την δύναμη που είχε. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας!!

----------

